# Hey El Guapo



## BrentWin (Jun 2, 2014)

I have something for you. Here's my part of our trade. The amboyna burl blank that you sent was long enough, but I decided to use the blackwood for a little accent. 

I want the tone board to relax a few days before I do the final tuning and put it in the mail.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1914-001_zps3b3daa08.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## TMAC (Jun 2, 2014)

Man that is slick. Great looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2014)

Brent. Andrew moved to Russia and I have power of attorney over all his affairs so if you will send it to me thanks bud

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll need to see some documentation before I can do that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 3, 2014)

Sweet Brent. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2014)

nice call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 3, 2014)

That's pretty ! I'm sure Andrew will find a good place to display it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

That's a beauty!

I do have some sad news though. Tony has been arrested for practicing law without a license, so I been awarded trustee of his estate and his affairs. The call will need to be sent to me . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jun 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> I do have some sad news though. Tony has been arrested for practicing law without a license, so I been awarded trustee of his estate and his affairs. The call will need to be sent to me . . .


I forgot only texans have their own law.


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 3, 2014)

NO WAY!!!!! I don't even know what to say, Brent! That is incredible!!! I had pretty high hopes based on your calls that you've posted, but man alive, that is way beyond anything I was hoping for!

Thank you very much, Brent!


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 3, 2014)

And don't believe the rumors of my world travels. They are grossly over-exaggerated.

I might have to take off work on the day of delivery just to make sure there aren't any poachers trying to intercept my mail!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2014)

Brent - another beautiful piece of art. I love the contrast

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 12, 2014)

Brent, the only way I could be happier with this call is if it made me a better shot! What a piece… absolutely incredible! You outdid yourself, sir!

By the way guys, it is 100x prettier in person! Texas guys, I'll let you see it if you let me on your lease!


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 12, 2014)

Andrew,

I'm glad that you like it. 

Thanks for the opportunity to work with such a beautiful piece of wood and for all of the wood that you sent as trade. I have to admit, I really hated to put that one in the mail.

Brent


----------

